# Chickens wasting feed



## Binkston (Dec 18, 2012)

It seems like since we got a few Easter Egger pullets, I'm finding lots of food on the floor under the feeder. I watched them and they actually throw out all the finer stuff in the feed on the floor and eat the seeds and things they prefer. It can be ¼ or more of the feed!

Any idea how to stop them from doing this?

I've got a typical plastic feeder with the red bottom. Would another style feeder help?

Sometimes, I let the feeder go empty to force them to eat the feed on they discard on the floor, but then I'm concerned it's not a balanced diet for them.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think there is any feeder that will keep them from shoveling food out. 

What exactly are you feeding them that they are digging out the really good stuff and wasting the other? If it's your mix you might want to put the mix in something else and their crumbles or pellets in another feeder.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Set the feeder in a galvanized hog pan,it will catch most of it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You could also use a hog trough .


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Im using a homemade PVC feeder in a movable coop. Usually there's not much waste but every now and then one of my girls will rake a bunch of feed onto the ground. The only thing I can figure is maybe a bug got in the food and she's trying to get the bug.

Until recently they never would eat the food off the ground. One day I accidentally spilled some water on the spilled food and they ate it up. Now when I find a pile of food on the ground I just pour some water on it and they will eat it.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Binkston said:


> ...Any idea how to stop them from doing this?...


Take their feeder away until they have picked up the waste.

I fill my flock's feeder twice a week. When they have flicked out a bunch of feed I don't refill their feeder until they have cleaned up their mess. Never fails and no wasted feed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Take their feeder away until they have picked up the waste.
> 
> I fill my flock's feeder twice a week. When they have flicked out a bunch of feed I don't refill their feeder until they have cleaned up their mess. Never fails and no wasted feed.


If the coop has a dirt floor it's not a good idea. Once the feed hits the ground it begins to absorb moisture and begins to develop mycotoxins.

Heck, in this humid area it will happen if it's still in the bowls.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

My feeder is very similar to the one at http://www.instructables.com/id/PVC-Chicken-Feeder/step3/Assemble/. I have found that I can reduce waste by adjusting the height of the feeder and the length of the pipe on the end of the wye where they eat. If they have to stretch a little to get the food they don't have as much room to scratch it out. Be careful that the edges are smooth - rough edges on this type of feeder can damage combs.

A few differences between my feeder and the ones in the picture: First, there is no need to glue the joints. Second, instead of a cap at the bottom, I use a test plug between the wye and the bottom section of pipe. If you don't have a test plug, cut a disk from wood or plastic. Third, while I still use 3 inch fittings at the bottom, I put an adapter in for a 4 inch pipe at the top. This holds a good bit more feed.


----------



## Binkston (Dec 18, 2012)

*Thanks for all the suggestions*

I feed them Countryside organics (or whatever they just changed their name to), so it's the good stuff. The feeder hangs above the floor of their "pecking porch" which has a linoeum floor. The food that builds up there does get mixed with chicken poop, but it all stays dry because it's covered.

I may try to put the feeder on the floor in a hog pan and see if that keeps it from spreading around.


----------



## Binkston (Dec 18, 2012)

*PVC Feeder*

Aren't you concerned about the PVC outgassing and toxifying the feed?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Binkston said:


> Aren't you concerned about the PVC outgassing and toxifying the feed?


Sorry about the slight hi-jack, but is this really a "thing"?, I was planning on having hubby build a PVC feeding and watering system in my coop, and this is the first negative thing I have seen. As to the original poster, I saw this blog on Pinterest that had a solution for spilled feed, here is the link

http://ploughandstarsproject.com/lazy-chicken-farmer-101/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Binkston said:


> Aren't you concerned about the PVC outgassing and toxifying the feed?


The only time PVC will outgas is if it's burning. PVC is used for potable water so that is not an issue for the birds.


----------

